# Escaped and ate sugar cane



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

this is a medical emergency, you need to call a vet right now


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

They will be at high risk for not only bloat or colic, but laminitis. You wont see signs right now, but in hours to days, by which time it may be too late to help. Call a vet now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

your horse needs medical treatment NOW, sugar overdose like that can be fatal, or cause founder, IE its hoof falls apart and the coffin bone pokes through the sole of the hoof resulting in a dead horse, This is not a wait and see thing. By the time you see anythign its too late, Ice and cold water rap its lower legs while you wait for the vet which should already be on the way


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

You need too call the vet asap signs of founer won't show for 12 to 18 hours.
Once founder signs show damage is done better to prevent it now while you can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh holy cow! I hope you called the vet. Please keep us posted.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Ditto all the above posters for every reason they've stated:-(


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Did they eat the cane or just the leaves? It might matter what stage the cane ws at regarding sugar content.


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

Did you call the vet yet? I hope all is well.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

There is something that can be done for bloat. Contact the vet, there is activated charcoal available for horses. I had a horse that foundered easily get out into a hayfield that was in full bloom. We immediately gave him activated charcoal and he didn't founder. But yes i would seek vet care right away.


----------



## Mijau (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you for your advice. I live 2 hours from the closest vet in an isolated valley. I was reassured by my neighbors that horses around here in Costa Rica are used to eating sugar cane and that they would be fine. I don't think either one of them had a lot if any, they probably just chewed on some stalks and broke and stomped on them. They didn't get any symptoms and are fine. Thanks again!


----------

